# Updated again - Melissa's Links



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for that, Sweetie. I'll be using that! 

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## Thriller (Aug 5, 2004)

n/m I'll start another thread. LOL Don't wanna steal yours! 

"and though you fight to stay alive, your body starts to quiver
For no MERE MORTAL can resist the evil of the THRILLER...MUAHAHAHAHAHA"~Vincent Price
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10057


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Melissa, thanks for that, its a great resource....

LosT


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

New 9/2/04: I put links to a few "patternless patterns" for some basic costume pieces on my website (chemise, skirt, pants, cloak, etc.). Simple sewing skills required, but not much (b/c I'm not very good and I've managed). Click on the link in my sig, and find "Costumes." 

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

10/1/04: Edited -- The page has been updated a lot in the last few weeks! I've added a couple of my own how-to's (costuming and favor/invites) and am now doing update emails.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks Melissa, you're the BEST! You and I definitely have the same taste in links...


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

i cant tell you how often ive pulled up your list for stuff melissa -amy

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Melissa, I really appreciate your work on the links. They have been a big help to me. CC


----------

